# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Новогодний переполох 2018!!! Новое!!! Бомба сезона!!!

## Уралочка

*Выставляю малую часть моего осеннего мк. Остальной материал будет в продаже не ранее 10 декабря.*

*ДРУЗЬЯ, ВСЁ САМОЕ ЛУЧШЕЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ВАС!!!*

ЭКСКЛЮЗИВНЫЙ НОВОГОДНИЙ КОМПЛЕКТ ОТ УРАЛОЧКИ!!!

*1. Новогодний переполох* - осторожно!!!, там классные студийные записи!!!  
 длительность 15 минут, массово, с драйвом!!!

*2. Новогодняя хИромантия* - гадания и предсказания с приколами.

*3. Олени без санок, как тёща без банок.* - креативная кричалка.

*4. Новогодний бзынь* - песня кричалка с интерактивом.

*5. Пожелания на все случаи жизни* - без комментариев....

*В комплекте подробное описание всех игровушек, музыка, ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта 2000р.*  

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

sveta.miga (12.11.2017), Галиночка -Я (13.11.2017), Кoshka-мр-р (14.11.2017), никанора (04.01.2018), Славина (02.01.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (11.11.2017), Ураган (21.11.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

> *Выставляю малую часть моего осеннего мк. Остальной материал будет в продаже не ранее 10 декабря.*
> 
> *ДРУЗЬЯ, ВСЁ САМОЕ ЛУЧШЕЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ВАС!!!*
> 
> ЭКСКЛЮЗИВНЫЙ НОВОГОДНИЙ КОМПЛЕКТ ОТ УРАЛОЧКИ!!!


Внимание, с 1 декабря произойдёт повышение цен))) с ув. Елена

----------


## СветланкаИ

Добрый день!
Хочу приобрести Новогодний переполох 2018.
Можно переводить деньги на карту?

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день!
> Хочу приобрести Новогодний переполох 2018.
> Можно переводить деньги на карту?


Да, конечно)))

----------


## Татьяна дочь Анатолия

Елена, доброй ночи! Недавно (сегодня) просила о новогодней подборке для своего коллектива, потом наткнулась на эту Удачу. Деньги перевела, жду сценарий.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, доброй ночи! Недавно (сегодня) просила о новогодней подборке для своего коллектива, потом наткнулась на эту Удачу. Деньги перевела, жду сценарий.


Бегите в личку))) Всё там))) с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

*ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ВАС, АКЦИЯ НА 3 ДНЯ!!!!! 

КОМПЛЕКТ "НОВОГОДНИЙ ПЕРЕПОЛОХ" 

СТОИТ 1000Р. СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

----------


## ЕленК

Леночка,ты сама щедрость, спасибо за твои супертворения. Уже перевожу денежки ...С ув.Елена

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка,ты сама щедрость, спасибо за твои супертворения. Уже перевожу денежки ...С ув.Елена


Ссылочки в личке)) качайте))) с ув. Елена

----------


## людмила-45

Лена деньги перевела, написала в Личку, жду!

----------


## Славина

Леночка, с Новым годом! С новым счастьем!!!)))




> . Новогодний переполох





> Новогодний бзынь - песня кричалка с интерактивом.


Хочу поблагодарить тебя за твои фишечки, которые взяла в работу в свои новогодние мероприятия! Они стали просто украшением моей программы. Прям влюбилась, особенно "НГ Бзынь"! Кайфовала сама  :Grin:  Перед этим блоком вставила твою мулечку со стишками. Сомневалась сначала, но все так ржали)))) Каждое мероприятия тебя вспоминала и мысленно благодарила)

"НГ переполох" тоже круто  :Ok:  так воспринимали, кричали, орали песни, что прям оглохла я чуток за эти новогодники  :Taunt: 

Спасибо тебе, умничка и красавица! Успехов, вдохновения, и самое главное здоровья!!!! Обнимаю крепко! Цём!

----------

никанора (04.01.2018), Уралочка (04.01.2018)

----------


## никанора

Лена, спасибо за  НГ комплект, я очень довольна!!!
Программа на самом деле интересная, и, что для меня самое важное, универсальная.
*«Новогодний переполох»* - хороший блок! Некоторые моменты знакомы, но именно в вашей подаче, для меня этот блок играет по новому, понятен и удобен. Спасибо! У меня вырисовывается «Юбилейный переполох», с юбилейными речёвками и.т.д…..
Очень спасибо, за *«НГ Хиромантию»!* Интересненько, и с призами, как я люблю! И опять таки, универсально. Делаем и «Юбилейную», и «Свадебную Хиромантию». И обязательно, яркая фишечка, как предложено в финале - чтобы всё сбылось! Спасибо!!!
*Особая благодарность, за «НГ  Бзынь»*, это вообще круть!!! Ох, как я люблю такие фишки!!! И интерактив, и заводная песня кричалка - шумелка, прямо ++++++++++!!! Уже написала текст - переделку «Юбилейный дзынь»! Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!!
Если что выдала, удалите меня. Но, по-моему, пока не купишь, не поймёшь. А кто купит, может и пригодятся советы. Покупайте и работайте!

Лена, не одно мероприятие не обходится без ваших номеров,  всё легко, с юмором, а благодаря видео понятно. Очень нравится Ваше творчество, огромное спасибо!!!!

----------

Уралочка (04.01.2018)

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Леночка , спасибо . тебе за твоё творчество. Взяла в работу многое ,  обкатала на всех корпоративах и в новогоднюю ночь. многое ещё ждёт своего часа.Удачи тебе , здоровья и ждём  опять у нас в Крыму

----------

Уралочка (04.01.2018)

----------


## Уралочка

*Славина*, 
*никанора*, 
*ZAVCLUB*,   
 Спасибо огромное за отзывы :Blush2: . Очень рада,что пользуетесь моим материалом))) Обещаю чаще радовать разными вкуняшками :Yahoo: . с ув. Елена.

----------

никанора (08.01.2018)

----------


## Tajussa

Во первЫх строках своего послания спешу повторить как рада я была повстречаться а реале.))))) Не прошло и 5 лет))) А теперь о деле.. ПЕреполошила я всех, от школяров 7-9 классов до инвалидов и пенсионеров-одуванчиков. Меняя подводки и условия, вырывая по кусочку из общего, запуская в авторском варианте от начала до конца, переворачивая с ног на голову.. Вопчем всячески выкручивая и расчленяя блок и монтируя его под условия и публику. И даже на серебряной свадьбе,которая случилась 29 декабря, нашелся повод всполошиться или переполошиться. Отсюда вывод, вкушняшка достаточно мобильная для трансформации и всегда работает! У кого не работает - тот просто не приобрел эту чтучку еще..)))) СПАСИБО!!! Так чо, деушка,  творите,вытворяйте, переполахивайте всех и вся ищщо и ищщо!!!


Удачи!

----------

Уралочка (05.01.2018)

----------


## Уралочка

> У кого не работает - тот просто не приобрел эту чтучку еще..)))) СПАСИБО!!! Так чо, деушка,  творите,вытворяйте, переполахивайте всех и вся ищщо и ищщо!!!


Танюша, дорогая - спасибо!!! Безумно рада была увидеть тебя в реале... сюрприз удался)))  :Tender:

----------

Tajussa (06.01.2018)

----------


## Вера тамада

Елена, здравствуйте! Хочу купить новогодний комплект!!! Деньги перекину сейчас!!! Спасибо!!!

----------

